
Scientists develop ‘lab on a chip’ that costs 1 cent to make - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10147.html
======
moh_maya
This is interesting.

While I get how the device is using microfluidics and printed electronics to
separate cells (a.k.a. flow cytometer / FACS), it, by itself, does not appear
to collect / perform any diagnostics (contrary to what the linked article
claims).

That being said, being able to reliably sort cells cheaply and rapidly is in
itself a significant advance. The next step is diagnosis / analysis.

This is cool!

~~~
jonwachob91
Devices that analyze lab-on-a-chip are nothing new, neither are the sensor
chips. It's a technology that's been around for 20ish years.

What is new is this chip at such a low cost. LOC's traditionally cost hundreds
or thousands of dollars depending on the complexity of the chip design. The
$0.01 cost is the innovation.

